# Recommend a car paint / body shop



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Does anyone have any first hand experience of a good body shop?

There's a few scrapes & scratches on my car so I'm considering getting them repaired.

There seem to be loads of them in Al Quoz but I'd rather hear from someone who's had their car painted by a particular place and was happy with the result.

Orange peel & paint runs is not a good look!!


----------

